# My last 2 plants are dying!!!



## BagSeed (Jun 12, 2008)

I have one plant that is about a month and a half old and it has had problems for a while. It is now pretty bad i think. It is hard to tell from the pics tho. The most bottom set of fan leaves turned yellow a week or two ago and fell off. Now the next bottom set is pretty wilted and one came off in my hand when i barely toutched it. It has some dark colored areas on it. 1st pic is the leaf that came off. Second pic is the whole plant it came from. It has been LST'ed for about a week and a half. I stopped that today. Will this be bad to start it and then stop? I also have another plant that is about 2 weeks old, maybe a little more. The stem on it is very weak. It is in a cup right now and the cup fell over for a few days and it has been weak ever since. I gave it a small ammount of nutes today. Some osmocote 14-14-14. 3rd pic is of that plant. They are outside btw in a mix of potting soil, pearlite, worm castings, and vermiculite. The big one is maybe 8" tall. Small one is maybe 3. They are both some bag seed from 2 seperate bags.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 12, 2008)

You have a Rapid Soil Ph reader?


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 12, 2008)

If you do it should be a 7 thats the best. The last picture of your plant needs to be planted deeper or it won't grow right and since the stock is so thin you might want to use bamboo stick to help support it. Tie your plant using a soft rope like for cooking. Oh don't touch the plant if you can help it ok.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 12, 2008)

i would stop the nuts for now just water with 6.5-7.0 ph water. repot your seedling into another pot, plant it all the way to just below the cledon leaves i think thats how you spell that!! those are the very first set of leaves that came out when the plant first broke the ground


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 12, 2008)

heres a link that will help you alot.. you know more about your plant than anyone of us.

http://www.marijuana-seeds.net/Thanks/ThankYou.htm


----------



## Afghan#1 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ive had some probes with plants lacking nutrition.  Now theyre being fed with nutrients gradually.  My bottom fan leaves which were affected havnt gone back to their normal green color.  Is that normal?


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 12, 2008)

yes i do believe that is normal. the leaves that where efected want get better, but if you fixed the problem than no more should start looking that way..


----------



## BagSeed (Jun 12, 2008)

So does anyone know what is wrong with mine? I can check the pH in a few days but if my last few plants are gonna be dead i don't want to really spend any more money on them unless that is the problem. And does the rest of the plant look very healthy? And anyone know about starting LST then stopping? And the dead part isn't crispy or anything, it is kinda wilted feeling. Thanks


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 12, 2008)

I say its genetics or a prob along the way and they are already too old to nurse back and young enough to just start some new ones... Just start some new beans and make sure you double check everything.


----------



## BagSeed (Jun 12, 2008)

Is it not too late to start new ones?


----------



## Roken (Jun 12, 2008)

You still have time to plant either clones or seeds.  You still have about a month left to get things in the ground depending on where you live.  Good luck and lay off the nutes untill there about 3 weeks old, keeps us posted.  Peace and Love!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## BagSeed (Jun 13, 2008)

By in the ground do you mean just planted or actually out of their starter cup and into the ground?


----------



## The New Girl (Jun 13, 2008)

BagSeed said:
			
		

> By in the ground do you mean just planted or actually out of their starter cup and into the ground?


Hey Bag Seed,
  I think you may have over nuted them. The bigger plant will be OK, lay off nutes and don't over water. Plant the other little one in the ground, no cup, and cover the stem more (close to the 1st set of leaves) as someone else mentioned. Use some distilled water for the next week or two and you should be fine. A pH meter does help. LST is just that -low stress training so you can start again no problem, whatever little stress you put on it is not going to kill it, maybe just slow it down a day or two, no big deal. Good luck


----------



## Roken (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah, like she said!


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 15, 2008)

It looks like your growing in a spot where nothing else is growing. If a spot wont grow anything already its not a good place too plant mj even if you use good dirt. I would say your plant is lacking water and nutes in some form and it looks like it was jist planted too late in a to hot and dry area. Slim.  PS if you LST that plant your just going to stunt it even more. It looks like you dug a hole on the beach and planted your plant . You may want to thing about moving to a better area with good soil. Just my 2 cents. I can`t be sure because i don`t have all the facts just an observation.


----------



## BagSeed (Jun 15, 2008)

There is other stuff growing in the area. It isn't the best soil, very high in clay but this is my first grow and this is the only spot i had access to in order to grow. I am far from the beach tho, lol. This is in a very thick forest but there is a clearing in it with pine trees in the middle of a deciduous (i think that is how it is spelled) forest. Probably a little acidic soil tho, i need to get some lime. Thanks for the help everyone and i will look into getting a ph meter and some lime. How do you test ph of ground soil? I keep seeing where you test the water that runs through your pot but not the soil itself. Thanks


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 16, 2008)

BagSeed said:
			
		

> There is other stuff growing in the area. It isn't the best soil, very high in clay but this is my first grow and this is the only spot i had access to in order to grow. I am far from the beach tho, lol. This is in a very thick forest but there is a clearing in it with pine trees in the middle of a deciduous (i think that is how it is spelled) forest. Probably a little acidic soil tho, i need to get some lime. Thanks for the help everyone and i will look into getting a ph meter and some lime. How do you test ph of ground soil? I keep seeing where you test the water that runs through your pot but not the soil itself. Thanks


 

I got my rapid Ph soil tester at ebay..
When you water your plants the soil gets wet just twist the probe into the soil up and down and leave for 60 seconds. Thats what my instructions stated. I am sure some else of MP has a better way to test but that is what my instructions state. Keep MP up to date about your plants. 

The tester cost about $20.00 at Aimees hardware .


----------

